# Too good not to share. A shooting match



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

While at a recent outing was talking guns with a couple of friends. I was telling old stories about the 357 Max. A Pennsylvanian said man I am glad I don't live in Ohio. He went on to extol the .35 Remington superiority over the Max. In the past I heard the same malarkey.

I explained to him that I handload, With the right kind of bullet I had no trouble besting in accuracy and performance. He asked me what kind of rifle I had in the Max. Said TC but I was talking about in a pistol. Let's just say he thought I was pulling his leg.

One of my friends told him . He got a range in his back yard. So he could probably show you. This guy is pretty busy so today he was finally ready to show me. How full of it I was.
He keeps wanting to bet large sums of money. I said let's just shoot for fun first. Then you can decide if you want to gamble. What followed was the worlds shortest shooting match. He insisted I go first. So he could see what he had to beat. I fired three shots and could see thru the scope . That I had a neat little 3 shot group. I wished he would not have taken the target home with him. I am posting a pic of almost what he was looking at.









The one he took was smaller in group size and about 1/2 " high of the yellow dot. He kept the pic of the actual group I shot today. Something about where he was going to put it. Because one of his buddies was trying to talk him into making a large bet. Anyway I asked him if he was going to shoot his 35. He replied no and packed it away. We shook hands and he was on his merry way back to PA.

I hope he bring back that pic, but if he puts it where he said , it was going. I think I will pass on that.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Good shooting papaperch.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Love those Max's.


----------

